# Help with Bella labor....



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

Bella's water broke about an hour and a half ago, lots of birth fluid dripping but she doesn't seem to be pushing. She does lay down and push a little bit but not hard or long. I put two fingers in and couldn't feel anything near the opening. Is she just having a slow delivery?? Bella doesn't seem stressed or anything, pretty relaxed actually.


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch (Dec 26, 2011)

As long as she's not stressed or pushing hard without results, I wouldn't be too worried.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

When a doe stops labor there might be a mal postioned kid. Time to wash up, take off any jewelry & make sure your fingernails are very very short.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Time to go in with your whole hand. I've been in up to my elbow in a goat.


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

So I washed up and went in and couldn't tell what I was feeling. Felt like a little bubble...... I have never done this before.....Help please


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Hopefully what you felt was a birth sac. It should have two front feet & the head further back in a diving position.
Start by inserting hand with fingers cupped & in a halfmoon motion go right below the spine & work you way down.
Does the doe try to push when you are in?
Try to find the feet. Make sure head is not turned back, when she pushes you pull. When she stops you stop but don't let go of foot/feet.
You will be half way up your elbow.


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

Felt the sac and didn't want to break it....... how do I feel the feet if the sac is not broken???


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

bump......


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Break the sac. You need to find out what position the kid is in.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

go ahead & break the sac


----------



## gegegoatgirl2698 (Feb 1, 2014)

When have had to re-position a lamb I always broke the bubble found legs and made sure they were in correct position and got them out.


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

I managed to get my whole hand in so her cervix must be dialated.


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

I am going back to the barn and see how she is doing. Hang in there for me guys.....


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Time to get this kid out.
If backwards find the hocks & hook it with your fingers, no need to reposition. Pull when she pushes.
If only one front leg that will work too.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

One front leg and a head. But definitely get in there and get the kid out.


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Hope everything is ok.


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

Thanks for the advice guys. Well done. Got all the babies out, triplet boys. I finally went in and broke the bubble to find a butt end in the birth canal and a head squeezed in next to that..... what a tangled mess. So I pushed the one back to allow the head to come forward. Got that one out. Went back in to reposition the rear legs....got them out and the body followed. Went back in to check for another kid and found another one, head first. Mom was too weak and tired to push out so helped her deliver it. I was worried that they would not all be alive especially the one with the butt first cause I had broken the sac early but had to get the other one out first. But they are all alive and well and strong, in spite of being too long in the womb. Thanks again so very very much. I will post pictures tomorrow. Want to let them settle in and I need a bath,,,,,, 

I know that mom needs a round of antibiotics now so what should I give her and how much and how long.


----------



## OGYC_Laura (Jan 9, 2014)

I used LA 200 for five days and the doe was still infected.

I was informed on here that Pen G twice a day for 14 days would be better. Doing that now for my girl.

So skip the LA200.
Congrats on the hard delivery!!


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

peggy said:


> Thanks for the advice guys. Well done. Got all the babies out, triplet boys. I finally went in and broke the bubble to find a butt end in the birth canal and a head squeezed in next to that..... what a tangled mess. So I pushed the one back to allow the head to come forward. Got that one out. Went back in to reposition the rear legs....got them out and the body followed. Went back in to check for another kid and found another one, head first. Mom was too weak and tired to push out so helped her deliver it. I was worried that they would not all be alive especially the one with the butt first cause I had broken the sac early but had to get the other one out first. But they are all alive and well and strong, in spite of being too long in the womb. Thanks again so very very much. I will post pictures tomorrow. Want to let them settle in and I need a bath,,,,,,
> 
> I know that mom needs a round of antibiotics now so what should I give her and how much and how long.


 WONDERFUL JOB!!! Penicillin the best antibiotic for this, for 5 days. I only give one shot per day but everyone is different.With any meds, it is good to give probiotics, I like to give them 8-12 hrs after each injection.
Give Belle a nice hot bucket of strong molasses water at least today.
And again great work!!


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

So I am a little confused... I have both Penpro and Propen LA. It says they are both Active ingrd. is Penicillian G Prcaine. One says only IM and the other says either.


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

I am not sure on the antibiotic, sorry.

Good job on getting the kids out!!


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

No problem, I think I will go with the Propen LA. Since they both have the same ingredients and I can give it subq. Yes, it was a scary thing having to go in and figure out what was what. My first time and I feel now that I can do anything....lol.... I just pray that Bell a will heal up nicely. She is a real trooper. Loves her babies.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Definitely do the penicillin for at least 5 days.

Congrats on your first assist! Glad it went well.

I'd also give mom a B Complex shot. Probios for 5 days wouldn't hurt either.


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

Thanks, will do. I think Bella is pretty sore, can I give her some Banamine??


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Yes, banamine can help but I don't use any pain meds normally for does who have had assisted deliveries, all I do is wash their backside with warm soapy water and use witch hazel on a soft cloth as a compress as often as I can the day after.

Good job on your first assist... I hope they are few and far between from now on 
With Pen G I dose at 1cc per 20lbs once a day for 5-7 days


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

Thanks Liz. That is a good idea with the warm compresses. 

I agree, I hope that never happens again or at least for a long time......

Thanks for the dosage. I will get on that.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

If you want to give her Banamine, that would be ok. I do give Banamine when I have to assist. Everyone has to do what they think is best.


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Good job! Congratulations on a successful delivery!!


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

YAYYYY! TIME FOR A HUG :hug: You did great!!!


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

Hurray!!!! Congrats on your first successful assist!!!!! :stars:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Good work, congrats.


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

Good morning everyone. Bella and the kids seem to be doing well this morning. Babies had all nursed and passed huge amounts of tarry stools and peed. They seem perky and are up on their legs fine. Bella is eating her grain and hay and drinking good. However, I have noticed that Bella is starting to reject the kids a little bit. No one particular but when one gets close to her back end, hence where her udder is, she butts them or flicks them away by grabbing their tail. I have been going out every few hours and tie her so they can nurse. Sometimes they do and sometimes they don't but I notice when they don't nurse, they still have full bellies, so obviously she is letting them nurse occasionally when I am not there. I think she is feeling a little overwhelmed when all 3 get into attack mode.....lol..... This is only her second kidding and she had a single kid lat time. I am hoping that after a few days when she is feeling better that she will get better with the kids. I just don't want it to escalate to the point of her hurting anyone. Sorry no pictures yet, but will get some later today.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Congrats! So happy all are well


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Give her another shot of Banamine. She is hurting and doesn't want the kids back where it hurts.


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

Done, thanks again.


----------

